# discuter (de/sur) qqch - préposition ?



## Anna-chonger

Bonjour à tous,
discuter / discuter de / discuter sur
Je crois qu'on dit les trois, mais j'ai du mal à distinguer la différence entre eux.
Pourriez-vous m'aider en donnant des exemples ?
Merci bien !


----------



## newg

_Je discute cette question avec toi._ (= débattre)
_Je discute de notre projet_ (= débattre)  
_Je discute sur cette question importante avec mes amis_ (= peser le pour et le contre)


----------



## geostan

Voir ce qu'en dit la BDL

DISCUTER : avec ou sans complément


----------



## Anna-chonger

Merci pour vos informations, elles sont très intéressantes, notamment le lien. 
Mais justement, "discuter de" et "discuter sur" sont pareils ou non ? Le site ne donne pas d'explication là-dessus.
Par ailleurs, pourquoi "discuter de littérature/politique" sans article ?


----------



## Chimel

Oui, c'est très proche, mais "discuter de" est peut-être un peu plus neutre, "discuter sur" ayant davantage une valeur de "discuter longuement", voire parfois "pinailler sur des détails".

On dira: "Les experts ont discuté du terrorisme international"
mais on peut dire (exemple de la BDL):
"J’étais lasse de les entendre discuter sur le terrorisme international"
ou
"On a discuté pendant deux heures sur les conditions du contrat"

Mais "discuter de" n'est jamais faux et est souvent préférable, je pense.


----------



## Anna-chonger

à l'instar de "discuter de littérature/politique" qui se constuisent sans article, peut-on dire aussi discuter d'économie, discuter d'environnement, etc ?


----------



## Chimel

Oui, bien sûr: cette tournure est indépendante du sujet dont on discute.

C'est même la façon la plus courante de le dire pour parler du sujet en général. "Discuter *de l'*économie" se dit rarement sans un complément qui précise de quelle économie il s'agit (sauf si le contexte est clair et qu'on en a déjà parlé auparavant): discuter de l'économie européenne, de l'économie des pays émergents...


----------



## lav92

Bonjour à toutes et tous.

Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait me dire quelles phrases parmi celles-ci sont correctes et naturelles ?

1) "C'est fini pour aujourd'hui. Demain matin on discutera LES détails ultérieurs".

2) "C'est fini pour aujourd'hui. Demain matin on discutera DES détails ultérieurs". (DES = DE + LES)

3) "C'est fini pour aujourd'hui. Demain matin on discutera DES détails ultérieurs". (DES comme artcile indéfini au pluriel)

4) "C'est fini pour aujourd'hui. Demain matin on discutera DE détails ultérieurs". (DE = DE + DES)


----------



## nicduf

Les 4 sont correctes mais  bien malin qui pourra distinguer la valeur du  "des" des phrases 2 et 3.
Les phrases 2 et 3 ont un sens un peu différent de la 4 , avec* des *détails, il s'agit de l'ensemble des détails , avec "*de* détails", il s'agit seulement de certains détails.
La phrase 1 : discuter transitif direct
les phrases 2-3-4 : discuter de (transitif indirect)


----------



## lav92

Merci pour votre avis. J'ai posé cette même question aujourd'hui sur un autre site et j'ai eu la réponse que je mets ci-dessous. Je voudrais savoir si après avoir lu cela, votre logique correspondrait à celle de la personne qui m'avait répondu d'abord. Puisque au départ je pensais comme vous, mais après cette réponse-là les choses me semblent plus complexes.

Voilà un autre avis que reçu:

"Le problème, c'est que "détails ultérieurs" est une expression dont on se sert pour parler de quelque chose d'indéfini (sur lequel on laisse planer le flou, qu'on ne veut pas préciser). Par conséquent, il sonne faux de l'utiliser avec un article défini comme "les" (on attend implicitement quelque chose après "ultérieur" qui viendrait préciser le sujet, et la phrase sonne faux si cette précision n'est jamais donnée). C'est pour cette raison que la 1 et la 2 sont fausses.

De manière générale, "détails ultérieurs" étant une expression et "discuter les détails" en étant une autre, leur combinaison donne quelque chose d'étrange à écouter.

Si on reformule "détails ultérieurs", je pense que les 4 phrases sont correctes.
1) "On discutera demain matin les détails ultérieurs de cette affaire" / "On en discutera demain matin les détails ultérieurs"

2) (j'utilise le singulier pour rendre plus sensible la différence) "On discutera demain matin de la politique ultérieurement adoptée par la Prusse à l'égard de la France"

3) ok

4) Je pense que "discuter de" s'utilise avec un thème de conversation, plus qu'avec un sujet, donc cette fois "détails ultérieurs" sonne faux parce qu'il est "trop précis" (dans un certain sens). On peut discuter de météo, d'aviation, de littérature mais pas de "détails ultérieurs". "Demain matin on discutera de détails ultérieurement communiqués par la presse concernant cette affaire""


----------



## nicduf

Tout le problème vient de l'absence du contexte dans lequel se situent vos phrases. 
Ma réponse considérait qu'il y avait un contexte implicite qui permettait de rattacher ces fameux détails ultérieurs à une affaire, un dossier, un projet dont il aurait éét question dans une phrase précédant celles citées.
Si elles sont totalement détachées de tout contexte, la réponse donnée sur l'autre site est tout à fait correcte.


----------



## Chimel

lav92 said:


> Voilà un autre avis que reçu


Mon avis est que la personne qui vous a répondu sur l'autre site aime bien couper le cheveux en quatre... On peut très bien utiliser _les détails ultérieurs_ avec un article défini si le contexte fait clairement comprendre de quels détails il s'agit. Et on peut discuter de détails ultérieurs. De l'art de compliquer ce qui est simple...


----------



## JClaudeK

Vous ne trouvez pas étrange l'expression "détails ultérieurs" ?
En lisant  la définition de


> ultérieur, e
> *B. −* _Usuel._ [Dans le temps] Qui *intervient*, est intervenu ou doit intervenir après quelque chose d'autre. _.Développement, étape, événement, évolution, période, résultat ultérieur; à une date ultérieure; le progrès ultérieur des sciences._





> Larousse
> Qui intervient après quelque chose d'autre dans le temps : Nous nous verrons à une date ultérieure.


je me demande s'il n'y a pas un usage impropre d'_ultérieur_.

Est-ce qu'un détail peut "intervenir" ? 

On peut _discuter de/ des détails ultérieur*ement*._....
et/ou
_1) "C'est fini pour aujourd'hui. Demain matin on discutera LES/ DES détails *restants/ non traités*"._

Edit:
Je vois seulement maintenant (hier soir, je n'ai pas lu le fil _en détail_) ce passage (#10) qui rejoint ce que j'ai voulu exprimer (- ainsi que la réaction de Chimel !):


> On peut discuter de météo, d'aviation, de littérature mais pas de "détails ultérieurs". "Demain matin on discutera de détails ultérieurement communiqués par la presse concernant cette affaire""


----------



## mischa

Bonjour!

Quelle phrase est correcte svp...

Avec un partenaire, discutez LES questions suivantes:

Avec un partenaire, discutez DES questions suivantes:

Le contexte est un exercise dans un cours de français où les étudiants se posent des questions et comparent leurs réponses avec un partenaire. 

Merci!


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour

L´objectif étant de *discuter de* quelque chose (échanger des idées, des points de vue) et pas *discuter* quelque chose (s’interroger sur la pertinence des questions), je répondrais : _discutez DES questions suivantes_ (des = de les).


----------



## Maître Capello

Je ne suis pas d'accord : on peut certainement discuter une question (ou des questions). Le tour transitif a en effet plusieurs sens possibles, dont celui de _débattre de_ (cf. TLFi, Larousse ou encore Le Robert). Les deux constructions (directe et indirecte) sont donc possibles ici.

_Discutez *les* questions suivantes._ 
_Discutez *des* questions suivantes._


----------



## SergueiL

Maître Capello said:


> Le tour transitif a en effet plusieurs sens possibles, dont celui de _débattre de_ (cf. TLFi, Larousse ou encore Le Robert).


Un sens restreint de débattre (voir les définitions), et qui n'est pas celui qui nous intéresse ici.


----------



## Maître Capello

Il faudrait savoir exactement quelles sont ces « questions suivantes ». Sont-ce de simples phrases interrogatives ou des thèmes à discuter ? Si les questions sont du style _Que pensez-vous de la question de l'avortement ?_, il ne me paraît pas déraisonnable de dire_ Discutez les questions suivantes_.

Vous noterez quoi qu'il en soit que _débattre_ lui-même peut se construire des deux façons, sans distinction de sens : _débattre *(d')*une question_.


----------

